# [DEBUNKED] Possible New Wii U Tablet?



## K3N1 (Dec 14, 2014)

​ 
Let the rumors roll in! Nintendo recently released a new commercial for Mario Kart 8 in Japan. However if you look closely you can see a new Wii U tablet design. The Wii U tablet is displayed at 8 seconds in the video posted below.

​

This could be interesting news, however I'm fine with how the Wii U tablet is now, a bigger screen would be nice as well as a IPS display.

 Nintendo Japan YouTube


----------



## migles (Dec 14, 2014)

New Wii U Slim!

they did a new 3ds, why not a new wii u....


----------



## Veho (Dec 14, 2014)

Following the disastrous sales figures of both their consoles, the two gaming giants strike a deal to hopefully boost sales of their money-burning sunken-cost-buckets. The New WiiU now comes with a PS Vita as the controller


----------



## migles (Dec 14, 2014)

Veho said:


> Following the disastrous sales figures of both their consoles, the two gaming giants strike a deal to hopefully boost sales of their money-burning sunken-cost-buckets. The New WiiU now comes with a PS Vita as the controller


 
is cross multiplayer advertisement this time truth?


----------



## prowler (Dec 14, 2014)

i hope so that thing is a beast to hold


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 14, 2014)

4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's no way that's going to be a thing.
4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Period.
4:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A), That would cause further confusion with the whole "LOL WII U GAMEPAD IS JUST WII ACCESSORY" garbage that Nintendo still hasn't fixed. B), Knowing Nintendo, it's going to be $150 cuz "lel", and C) It's a fucking blurred image, it's not going to be a thing


----------



## Veho (Dec 14, 2014)

Plot twist: the photo is just a regular Wii U Gamepad, but it's being held by Sultan Kösen.


----------



## Terenigma (Dec 14, 2014)

Spoiler



*ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. **ITS REAL. *


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 14, 2014)

you can't see jack shit looks the same to me


----------



## ploggy (Dec 14, 2014)

According to my completely non scientific eyeing up of that image the new screen looks 16 cm wide and 9 cm tall. That's 2 cm wider and 1 cm taller than the old one?


----------



## frogboy (Dec 14, 2014)

I see a circle pad.

If that is indeed what I see, and what I see is indeed real, I am rather disappointed. Indeed.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 14, 2014)

Here's a better idea, why not a Wii u pad that can play games by itself?


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 14, 2014)

All I can see is how goddamn gigantic that room is.
Holy crap. Move the couch closer.


----------



## TomWieck (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm thinking its just a bad attempt to recreate the Gamepad with special effects or something, its clearly the same one in all the other shots


----------



## Drak0rex (Dec 14, 2014)

Nevermind the New gamepad, Japanese commercial featuring non Japanese family FTW?


----------



## vayanui8 (Dec 14, 2014)

That's far too blurry of a picture to determine anything


----------



## trumpet-205 (Dec 15, 2014)

Nintendo at this point really should just make Gamepad optional (unbundle it) and lower the price of Wii U to increase the sales.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 15, 2014)

DEBUNKED


Spoiler



at 0:23 you can clearly see is a regular Wii U gamepad.






























on the other hand, when TV spots were consistent??


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 15, 2014)

The image is blurry, sure, but you can notice three distinct things even with the blur:
1) The Wii U logo seems to cover the top edge of the bottom plastic to the bottom edge. On the regular Wii U controller, it leaves space on either side of the logo. This could either mean the logo is larger, or there is less plastic at the bottom of the screen.

2) The top plastic above the screen appears thinner, and the blur does not indicate that a camera is present.

3) Everything is brought closer to the screen (look at how close the buttons are, for example), and the screen appears to take up more of the overall controller. This could just be less plastic around the screen though giving the appearance that it's larger, when really it is still the same size simply with less around it giving the illusion that the screen is larger. Of course, the screen could actually be larger too. With the lesser plastic, it really is impossible to tell.

Overall, it does appear to be a different controller which does hint that a cheaper redesign may be on the way. Perhaps they're looking to still try to use the controller, but cut down on the amount of supplies used in order to reduce production costs and drive down the price of the overall system/controller combo. As well, they may just be creating a more accessible replacement for those that want more than one game pad, or for those that "accidentally" or accidentally break theirs. Hell, they could just be making what they see as a more comfortable game pad.

Even then, this may just be an idea that will never see public release, though, it would make you question why they would use anything other than the official controller at any point in the commercial shoot. Even if you say "well I saw a normal Wii U controller at another point", it isn't uncommon for TV commercials to be a myriad of cut together shots, and there's no saying that there wasn't a newer controller design in possession that wasn't meant to be used on that commercial, but accidentally was.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 15, 2014)

Not sure about the pic, but I'm sure they will have a slimmer gamepad.



trumpet-205 said:


> Nintendo at this point really should just make Gamepad optional (unbundle it)


No.


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 15, 2014)

ploggy said:


> According to my completely non scientific eyeing up of that image the new screen looks 16 cm wide and 9 cm tall. That's 2 cm wider and 1 cm taller than the old one?


 


Wouldn't care unless the resolution is increased. My one significant beef with the Wii U is that they didn't go full 1080 on the gamepad display.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 15, 2014)

lol This is not even grasping at straws. More like grasping at air.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 15, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> lol This is not even grasping at straws. More like grasping at air.


Except this "air" presents an image of a physical device that is, at the least, clearly not the Wii U controller that is currently available. I mean, using the blur as an excuse to not see the easily identifiable differences just seems silly to me. These differences can't be explained away by the screenshot blur that still leaves a perfectly recognizable shape and features.


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 15, 2014)

This is stupid. They probably changed things just for the commercial, so it doesn't fill up the whole screen.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 15, 2014)

They showed someone using the New 3DS XL before it was announced so it's not unlikely


----------



## ieatpixels (Dec 15, 2014)

they didn't have a wii u pad for the film set so they used someone's tablet and said "eh we'll blur it, no one will tell the difference".

I hope this thing comes out sooner than later if it's real. Nintendo needs whatever it can take at this point. Maybe It'll come in the new financial year? around May?
IMO it doesn't really need a huge E3 reveal and months of marketing/hype, just release it and pretend the Wii U was supposed to be this new version.

Edit: I heard someone say that maybe they added the screen in afterwards and simply didn't get the size correct.

Here's a rough mock up comparing the gamepads.







I added the bar across the one at the bottom so you can see it's the same width. It's not aligned perfectly because I didn't want to obstruct the view of the screen's edge. (it should be up higher)

I think the edge on the top right looks a bit different on the supposedly new one. Looks sharper.




I'm not sure.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2014)

Interesting. It looks nicer than the current ones. Bigger screens, for me are easier to pay attention to, also it looks like it's possibly slimmer. But as far as we know right now, it could be a Japan-only thing, because Japan almost always gets all the sw33t l00t when it comes to video games. I could even give some examples!


----------



## thorasgar (Dec 15, 2014)

I bought an iPad 3 five weeks before the ipad 4 was released.  I just bought a Wii U.  Therefor this is legit and I am getting screwed again.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 15, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> This is stupid. They probably changed things just for the commercial, so it doesn't fill up the whole screen.


You realize that's not how video editing works, right? They lined up the shot to begin with to get everything that they wanted to. They didn't need to edit the proportions of the game pad for a 1/2 second shot that doesn't show anything of importance on the game pad or really in the background. As well, Nintendo wouldn't advertise a game pad that is not the game pad they have for sale or that they don't intend to sell at some point. That also makes no sense. Why show somebody a product you aren't selling them, even if only for a moment, a moment people will clearly recognize?


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Dec 15, 2014)

Just derping around in the editing room. You can see it's a standard GamePad later in the ad.

Notice how the shot of the GamePad was blurred. More likely than not, the game footage they pasted onto that one shot was accidentally improperly sized. So, instead of fixing it they just blurred the two second shot hoping people wouldn't notice. For what it's worth, I recall this same footage being used for a previous ad from months ago. If it was a new GamePad we would have heard something by now.


----------



## Hielkenator (Dec 15, 2014)

trumpet-205 said:


> Nintendo at this point really should just make Gamepad optional (unbundle it) and lower the price of Wii U to increase the sales.


 
You still do not get it. The gamepad is not optional. The base console + gamepad = WiiU gamesystem.
It's not just a controller, it's a integral part of the system in wich you can acces and edit system settings.
Wii-mote, nunchuck, cc pro, wiiU controller Pro are optional but in a way are mandatory in couch multiplayer games.

It comes down to this: the gamepad can be an optional controller but, is manadory for the WiiU gamesystem.
Some games may relay to the specific features the gamepad can only provide, or can be used in conjuction with other input ootions.
WiiU base console + gamepad = 1 device.


----------



## Gameplayer9198 (Dec 15, 2014)

Looks like they took the hands holding a 3ds xl then shrunk the gamepad size to fit then placed the pic of the gamepad screenshot and blurred the crap out of it


----------



## gypsynimrod (Dec 15, 2014)

Wii U Gamepad Pro March 2015


----------



## Lazyt (Dec 15, 2014)

are you really so stupid?  


This commercial is 6 months old right now.


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 15, 2014)

Hanafuda said:


> Wouldn't care unless the resolution is increased. My one significant beef with the Wii U is that they didn't go full 1080 on the gamepad display.


 
The GPU can only do so much.  You don't simply put in a higher resolution screen in the controller and suddenly everything is better.  Now you have to drive TWO 1080p displays with a GPU that was meant to drive one 1080p display and one 480p display.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Dec 15, 2014)

What.. Why Nintendo? Release Pro Controller Plus with analogue triggers!

The Wii U GamePad is already big enough as it is and if I wanted it any bigger I'll play on the TV.


----------



## gypsynimrod (Dec 15, 2014)

Lazyt said:


> are you really so stupid?
> 
> 
> This commercial is 6 months old right now.




You posted the same video in a different language?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Dec 15, 2014)

Yet, it's still the same advert.

The blurred GamePad on the advert looks smaller and thinner rather than what others were hoping it to be (bigger).


----------



## Lazyt (Dec 15, 2014)

Yes and why nobody noticed this before? This comercial was aired in many countries in EU (about half-year ago). So there is no new Gamepad then.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Dec 15, 2014)

Lazyt said:


> Yes and why nobody noticed this before? This comercial was aired in many countries in EU (about half-year ago). So there is no new Gamepad then.


There's also that they're promoting Mario Kart 8 and that game's kinda old now so it would've been Smash or something.


----------



## Count Duckula (Dec 15, 2014)

As Lazyt said, I'm pretty sure that exact footage was in the launch MK8 ads here in Australia also . If it is a redesign (personally i doubt it but who knows), it isn't that new.


----------



## omega59 (Dec 15, 2014)

Why is this new? And rumor? What a joke! Was also posted on mynintendonews lol!


----------



## bowser (Dec 15, 2014)

This is now on the home page?


----------



## DjoeN (Dec 15, 2014)

My p.o.v. IT IS!!! You know it's gonna be 3DS/2DS compatible, you can plug in your 3DS games and play, if you have a 3D TV in 3D and when not it's like a 2DS, except the second non touch screen is your TV and the lower touch from the 3Ds is the new Wii-U Gamepad!!

I can totally see this comming!!! It's gonna be Totally AWESOME!!!
.
.
.
.
_Sorry, i let my imagination go!_
_Nothing new to see here _


----------



## migles (Dec 15, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> Here's a better idea, why not a Wii u pad that can play games by itself?


 
you mean like this? (sorry about picture size)


----------



## Metoroid0 (Dec 15, 2014)

i see nothing..i dont get it?


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 15, 2014)

grossaffe said:


> Hanafuda said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't care unless the resolution is increased. My one significant beef with the Wii U is that they didn't go full 1080 on the gamepad display.
> ...


 
the thing is that if you increase the gamepad resolution so does the bandwidth required and the latency, those are precious resources you cant waste and nintendo did a magnificent job giving a lagless experience.
that is also the reason they don't want to support 2 gamepads at the same time and why the reach of the signal is so short.


----------



## Harsky (Dec 15, 2014)

migles said:


> you mean like this? (sorry about picture size)


 
I think he means release the Gamepad as a stand alone gaming device.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Dec 15, 2014)

This is what Nintendo should release for the Wii U and screw the GamePad:


----------



## GammaGeorgeX (Dec 15, 2014)

Well, Mario games always did sometimes get new physical features of course!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 15, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> Except this "air" presents an image of a physical device that is, at the least, clearly not the Wii U controller that is currently available. I mean, using the blur as an excuse to not see the easily identifiable differences just seems silly to me. These differences can't be explained away by the screenshot blur that still leaves a perfectly recognizable shape and features.


 

I'll wait for an official announcement, if one ever comes along. Personally, I just don't see it.


----------



## pwsincd (Dec 15, 2014)

hoping for capacative screen , better connection range , wii games control , compatability with exisiting pad . Or it could be bullshit.


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 15, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> You realize that's not how video editing works, right? They lined up the shot to begin with to get everything that they wanted to. They didn't need to edit the proportions of the game pad for a 1/2 second shot that doesn't show anything of importance on the game pad or really in the background. As well, Nintendo wouldn't advertise a game pad that is not the game pad they have for sale or that they don't intend to sell at some point. That also makes no sense. Why show somebody a product you aren't selling them, even if only for a moment, a moment people will clearly recognize?


 
I wasn't talking about reducing the size after the video was shot. Since the commercial was about Mario kart, THAT was what needed to be shown. That guy could have held a book or a wooden block for all we know.

Besides... Are you seriously saying they 'showed a product' (aside from the game)? A blurry image shown for less than half a second? Man... I know Nintendo doesn't have the best marketing team in the world, but you're exaggerating 'slightly'. 
As pointed out, the thing is 6 months old. If it was supposed to be some hidden hint,  they 'd had announced it by now.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Dec 15, 2014)

pwsincd said:


> hoping for capacative screen , better connection range , wii games control , compatability with exisiting pad . Or it could be bullshit.


If Nintendo wanted they could make the GamePad compatible with Wii-controller games but they won't.

This MK8 advert is old and nothing new really.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 15, 2014)

Time to unstick this? This video is an old one and there is no new gamepad. Read this for more information.


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 15, 2014)

Considering the obvious evidence, I'll take it off the front page and edit the title. It is an old advertisement, and therefore is no longer relevant. 
CHAVO POWERS GOOOOO


----------

